# 2 graficos en uno



## ussito (Apr 13, 2002)

Como puedo hacer dos graficos en uno? Es decir un grafico circular que represente por ejemplo el tanto por ciento de hombres y mujeres pero luego desglosar las mujeres en otro grafico circular o de barras en el que represente cuantas son morenas, rubias... En las opciones de graficos existe un grafico así pero no consigo hacerle ver que datos son los que deben salir en cada uno de los dos graficos.


----------



## ussito (Apr 16, 2002)

Solucionado.
Se escoge un grafico circular con subgrafico circular o de barras y se arrastran los datos de un grafico al otro o viceversa.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 18, 2002)

Me alegra que lo haya podido solucionar.  También se puede seleccionar que Excel tome los "n" últimos datos de la fila, y algo similar con porcentajes.


----------

